# More girls



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

We have 4 does due any time and the first one kidded this morning. Twin solid red does!! That means that out of 7 kids we have 7 doelings. Of course I wanted girls but I didn't expect this many.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Solid red does!? And where is da proof?


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Well....:kidred::kidred::kidred::kidred::kidred: :kidred: :kidred: have a few girls...


----------



## serenityfarmnm (Jan 6, 2013)

Can you send the doeling fairy my way when you are done?? My ealiest girl has 4/5 weeks to go so she can rest here till we are ready!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Congrats! Yeah, where are the pics!


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

congrats, pics when you have time.


----------



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

nancy d said:


> Solid red does!? And where is da proof?


I'm assuming you want proof that they are red and not that they are girls. Here they are


----------



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

I'm not sure why they are sideways. While I was taking pictures of these girls one of the other does went into labor...


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

I will take both of them They are so cute


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

How adorable! Frosty you can have one and i'll take the other!


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Awesome.


----------



## imthegrt1 (Jan 13, 2013)

Great looking kids


----------



## lazykranch (Dec 18, 2012)

chelsboers said:


> I'm assuming you want proof that they are red and not that they are girls. Here they are


So we can see who stole all the red food coloring this morning. They are adorable. Send me one please.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Awww they are adorable! And next time you need to share the doe dust a little lol


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I want one too , maybe we can take turns , lololol.
They are adorable and solid red !! lol
Congrats


----------

